# Picture of Hugh Binning



## reformedman (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys, would anyone know where I could find a portrait or sketch of the Rev'd Mr. Hugh Binning?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to let you know, I have looked but so far I haven't found his portrait.


----------



## Don Kistler (Nov 30, 2008)

I've checked with the National Portrait Gallery in England and Scotland, and was told that no portrait of Binning exists. Nor Andrew Gray.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don Kistler said:


> I've checked with the National Portrait Gallery in England and Scotland, and was told that no portrait of Binning exists. Nor Andrew Gray.



Or Dorian Gray


----------

